# York Show new dates



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody

Not sure if this has been posted before but the dates for the York show have changed from the 16th to the 18th of September to the 22nd to the 24th of September. Have a look at this site

www.whichcaravan.co.uk/shows/default.asp


----------

